# Auguri



## amico

when we go to one patient at home or at hospital...we say him in Italian language ' Auguri'
is there any other proper word that we can use??


----------



## Elisa68

I think that _auguri _is the best choice!


----------



## amico

possiamo usare anche la questa parola?

' speriamo di guirisce presto'


----------



## Elisa68

Le auguro di guarire presto (formal)
Ti auguro di guarire presto (friend)


----------



## amico

Elisa68 said:
			
		

> Le auguro di guarire presto (formal)
> Ti auguro di guarire presto (friend)


Grazie mille


----------



## fredericks

amico said:
			
		

> Grazie mille



oppure "Buona guarigione"


----------



## La Bionda

Ciao

I have only heard 'Auguri' on New Year's Eve and for happy occasions like birthdays and christenings.
What does the word then actually mean and what other occasions/circumstances would it be used for?

Saluti!


----------



## uinni

La Bionda said:
			
		

> Ciao
> 
> I have only heard 'Auguri' on New Year's Eve and for happy occasions like birthdays and christenings.
> What does the word then actually mean and what other occasions/circumstances would it be used for?
> 
> Saluti!


 

Auguri (or better Augurii  ) is the plural of augurio. The original meaning was "omen", then turned into "wish". "Augurii" is the remnant of a longer phrase, which was something like "ti faccio gli augurii di buon(a)/felice/...".
So whenever you are in a context where you "wish s.o. something beautiful (for the future)" you say "augurii!".

Uinni


----------



## La Bionda

Grazie Uinni!
I was wondering what it meant. I had to prepare a lesson to present at an event and told my Italian friend I was happy with it. And he replied 'Auguri...andra' tutto bene...' so I guess right in that he wished me well for the event!
Thanks again!


----------



## uinni

Well, as far as exams and stuff like that, in Italy it is "porhibited" to say "auguri" because it is told to draw bad luck (Italians are superstitious!!! ). For such things we usually say "in bocca al lupo!" (the person has to answer: "crepi (il lupo)", which is the equivalent of "break your legs"/"and a handful of shit"). Or other more "colourful" but less reportable phrases... 

Uinni.


----------



## fredericks

uinni said:
			
		

> Well, as far as exams and stuff like that, in Italy it is "porhibited" to say "auguri" because it is told to draw bad luck (Italians are superstitious!!! ). For such things we usually say "in bocca al lupo!" (the person has to answer: "crepi (il lupo)", which is the equivalent of "break your legs"/"and a handful of shit"). Or other more "colourful" but less reportable phrases...
> 
> Uinni.



Come on! Don't scare people saying that they can't say auguri! Btw, many people believe it draws bad luck! Once I forgot to say "in bocca al lupo" to a friend of mine and he told it and answered "crepi il lupo" himself


----------



## emma1968

hello, 
Is it real that   there isn't  an appropriate translation for the italian word
" auguri "  ?

thank for answer


----------



## max63

Why not "wishes"?


----------



## Adriana_Italy

"Auguri" is a general term which when translated into English depends on the occasion - Like "good luck" "best wishes" even "happy birthday" etc.


----------



## ElaineG

or "congratulations", depending on the context.


----------



## Hide

Or it could be "good luck" if you are planning to do something and someone tells you "auguri"


----------



## emma1968

Congratulations is congratulazioni and not   auguri 
wishes   is    desideri-sperare    and not   auguri , it's   used  to make   auguri    but   the translation is not   so  
I wish you a marry xmas   " spero che tu passi un buon natale"


----------



## emma1968

Sono d'accordo con Adriana ,
in inglese non c'è il termine generico 
Ciao


----------



## ElaineG

EMMA1968 said:
			
		

> Congratulations is congratulazioni and not auguri
> wishes is desideri-sperare and not auguri , it's used to make auguri but the translation is not so
> I wish you a marry xmas " spero che tu passi un buon natale"


 
No, Emma, you are wrong.   Often, the proper translation of "auguri" is congratulations or best wishes.  You can't learn a language or be a good translator if you want one-to-one correspondences.  You have to learn context and how language is actually used.


----------



## emma1968

I never said  that  I wanted  one-to-one correspondences 
it was  only  a   curiosity
if there isn't a proper translation of " auguri "  is not the end of the world
thanks again for your  patience


----------



## ElaineG

EMMA1968 said:
			
		

> I never said that I wanted one-to-one correspondences
> it was only a curiosity
> if there isn't a proper translation of " auguri " is not the end of the world
> thanks again for your patience


 
You implied that congratulations and wishes were incorrect translations, and should be translated by other words.  Whether your statement could be correct or not depends on context.

You have been given _several_ eminently proper translations for auguri.  Which one you should use depends on context.  Is that really so hard to understand?


----------



## Hide

I'm not sure about translating "auguri" into "congratulations". 

Auguri is used for s.t. that yet have to happen (or just has), for which thing you whish s.o. the best
- Auguri per l'esame
- Auguri di buone feste (It means: I wish u to spend a good time during holidays)
- Auguri di buon anno


While congratulations is used to compliment with s.o. about something that has already happened, and in Italian we have a word for that "congratulazioni"


----------



## ElaineG

Hide, what about when someone gets their "laurea" and everyone says "tanti auguri" - that seems like "congratulations" to me.

See, e.g., http://www.messaggi-online.it/Auguri_Laurea/c/32.html


----------



## emma1968

Sorry but  perhaps  I have been misunderstood
I never said that were incorrect translations  
anzi sono ottime   alternative,  do you know  what   i mean ?
solo che auguri    e una  parola generica che   esprime  varie  felicitazioni
da    buon compleanno a buon natale   e altro
per esempio lo puoi usare anche quanto uno studente deve dare un esame
" auguri per il tuo esame" 
quando vai ad un colloquio di lavoro " auguri per il colloquio " 
è una parola che si usa  in ogni situazione per sperare che tutto vada  bene  Ciao


----------



## emma1968

Elaine
Gli auguri per la laurea si fanno prima che venga discussa  
le congratulazioni dopo


----------



## Willi

Hide said:
			
		

> I'm not sure about translating "auguri" into "congratulations".
> 
> Auguri is used for s.t. that yet have to happen (or just has), for which thing you whish s.o. the best
> - Auguri per l'esame
> - Auguri di buone feste (It means: I wish u to spend a good time during holidays)
> - Auguri di buon anno
> 
> 
> While congratulations is used to compliment with s.o. about something that has already happened, and in Italian we have a word for that "congratulazioni"


 
Non è sempre vero, es.
Ieri ho compiuto 25 anni. - Auguri!


----------



## ElaineG

EMMA1968 said:
			
		

> Elaine
> Gli auguri per la laurea si fanno prima che venga discussa
> le congratulazioni dopo


 
But in the sight I linked to, "auguri" would be translated as "congratulations" because the person in question already knew they were getting their laurea (even if the exact moment hasn't happened yet).


----------



## emma1968

Willi 
il compleanno è l'eccezione che conferma la regola 
Solo in questo caso infatti


----------



## emma1968

You know  Elaine the "laurea " is a particular event
you can not be turn back   
everybody knows  that is not an exam   but only a discussion 
for that  reason   sometimes  you can say also congratulation  before

but  is not the same  for example for an exam 
you say auguri   before  and congratulation after
the same for everything  you are not sure  to obtain


----------



## Hide

ElaineG said:
			
		

> Hide, what about when someone gets their "laurea" and everyone says "tanti auguri" - that seems like "congratulations" to me.
> 
> See, e.g., http://www.messaggi-online.it/Auguri_Laurea/c/32.html



I got your point. By the way I'd never say "auguri" if you just graduated, I'd just say "Congratulazioni". I could still say "auguri" if you are going to graduate in the close future.

i.e. : auguri di buon compleanno = ti auguro di passare un buona giornata di compleanno.

Concordo sul fatto che con l'utilizzo quitodiano il significato si sia alterato, e quindi non risulta più particolarmente strano fare gli auguri per un evento già accaduto.

Gli *a*uguri (accento sulla prima sillaba) erano una casta di indovini dell'antica Roma, che prevedevano il futuro tramite l'analisi del volo degli uccelli.
http://www.pbmstoria.it/dizionari/storia_ant/a/a195.htm
La parola "aug*u*ri" deriva dal nome di questa casta.
http://www.corriere.it/Rubriche/Scioglilingua/2005/2settembre.shtml


----------



## Hide

EMMA1968 said:
			
		

> Willi
> il compleanno è l'eccezione che conferma la regola
> Solo in questo caso infatti



Secondo me anche il compeanno segue la regola invece. Si fanno gli auguri perchè venga trascorso un buon giorno di compleanno. Infatti se ci pensi la formula completa per gli auguri di compleanno è "Ti auguro un buon compleanno".


----------



## Hide

Willi said:
			
		

> Non è sempre vero, es.
> Ieri ho compiuto 25 anni. - Auguri!



Capisco cosa vuoi dire ma secondo me non è molto corretto. Converrai con me che quando gli auguri avvengono dopo la data del compleanno si usano formule del tipo: "anche se in ritardo ti faccio gli auguri di compleanno". Il fatto stesso che si noti che siano in ritardo significa che sarebbero dovuti esser stati fatti prima.


----------



## TrentinaNE

max63 said:
			
		

> Why not "wishes"?


The most general equivalent in AE seems to be "best wishes" as we wouldn't say simply "wishes". It's just that in some contexts, it's not our custom to say _best wishes_, but something else, or the _best wishes_ part is implied. For example:

- Auguri per l'esame ==> Good luck on the exam
- Auguri di buone feste (It means: I wish u to spend a good time during holidays) ==> Best wishes for a happy holiday [greeting card language]
- Auguri di buon anno ==> (Wishing you a) Happy new year [We leave off the "wishing you a" part]

Una discussione molto interessante!  

Elisabetta


----------



## emma1968

Grazie Hide per aver trovato l'origine della parola auguri 
Questo mi ha fatto capire il motivo per cui non esiste in inglese
Se vogliamo è come la parola " bischero" usata molto da noi toscani
anche per questa non penso che ci sia una traduzione letterale in inglese 
solo dei sinonimi 
Ciao


----------



## lsp

ElaineG said:
			
		

> No, Emma, you are wrong.   Often, the proper translation of "auguri" is congratulations or best wishes.  You can't learn a language or be a good translator if you want one-to-one correspondences.  You have to learn context and how language is actually used.


ElaineG, I agree with your approach to translation. It is something that often frustrates me in these forums. I am not a proponent of the goal we sometimes seem to pursue of translating words more precisely than meaning. I can't think of a situation in which a person says "Auguri" where there is not an equivalent English expression, but it is not always the same one. I would not agree that this means it can't be translated. There is no end to the untranslatable, if you go down that road: ne, magari, figurati, caspita, addirittura, even "vado _da_ Zia Teresa dopo pranzo... It may sound like "circular logic" given the setting , but we're probably paying too much attention to semantics!


----------



## Blast

amico said:


> when we go to one patient at home or at hospital...we say him in Italian language ' Auguri'
> is there any other proper word that we can use??


 
Ciao a tutti,

io avrei bisogno di dire la stessa cosa, nella stessa circostanza, ma in inglese.
Anzi, più precisamente vorrei chiedere ad una persona di "fare gli auguri" ad un amico che ha avuto un incidente e che io non posso contattare direttamente.
Potete aiutarmi?

Grazie mille,
Paolo


----------



## RobertdiLondra

Welcome Blast

Direi "Please send (il nome) my best wishes for a speedy recovery". 

It is more difficult if someone is not expected to recover from a serious accident or illness when you could say "Please tell (il nome) that he/she is in my thoughts". 

English greetings cards simply say "Get well soon"


----------



## Blast

RobertdiLondra said:


> you could say "Please tell (il nome) that he/she is in my thoughts".


 
this sounds exactly like what I want to say.

Thank you very much.


----------



## Victorbla

E si potrebbe dire:

We wish you... all yuor wishes
?

Nel senso di "vi auguriamo (di realizzare) tutti i vostri desideri".
Ha più senso rispetto all'italiano?


Grazie


----------



## barsosha

*D*evo tradurre URGENTEMENTE: GRAZIE PER GLI AUGURI CHE RICAMBIO CON CORDIALITà E SIMPATIA ANCHE PER I COLLABORATORI




> *NON scrivere tutto in maiuscolo.*


----------



## RobertdiLondra

Thank you for your kind thoughts (or kindness if in respect of an act) which I also send to you with thanks for your help.  

It is difficult to add the words "with cordiality/friendship" without it sounding odd so the above is not literal but conveys the intention


----------



## Jamis

uinni said:


> Auguri (or better Augurii  ) is the plural of augurio. The original meaning was "omen", then turned into "wish". "Augurii" is the remnant of a longer phrase, which was something like "ti faccio gli augurii di buon(a)/felice/...".
> So whenever you are in a context where you "wish s.o. something beautiful (for the future)" you say "augurii!".
> 
> Uinni



Ciao a tutti,

This is the first time I have heard of "Augurii"

If I want to say Ti auguro salute e felicita' per 2012 does "Augurii" fit in somewhere and would it make it more meaningfull ?

Grazie in anticipo
Jamis.


----------



## beacher

amico said:


> possiamo usare anche la questa parola?
> 
> ' speriamo di guirisce presto'


_
"Speriamo guarisci presto"_


----------



## Anja.Ann

Jamis said:


> Ciao a tutti,
> 
> This is the first time I have heard of "Augurii"
> 
> If I want to say Ti auguro salute e felicita' per 2012 does "Augurii" fit in somewhere and would it make it more meaningfull ?
> 
> Grazie in anticipo
> Jamis.



Hi, Jamis 

If you are writing to a friend, you could write "Auguriiiiii!" (with many "i" to highlight your heartfelt wishes for the new year)


----------



## Lorena1970

beacher said:


> _
> "Speriamo tu guarisca presto"_


----------



## Jamis

Ciao Anja.Ann

Grazie Mille

Capito

Jamis


----------



## Anja.Ann

You're welcome, Jamis and ... Auguriiiii!!!


----------



## infinite sadness

Ciao Anja, auguri anche a te.
Fabrizio


----------

